# was tun gegen verheddern der schnur?



## klappe (25. März 2010)

was kann man gegen das verheddern der schnur beim auswerfen einer leichten posenmontage tun?

meine montage : gummistopper,pose an nem abstandhalter, perle, schrotblei,wirbel,haken,

vorfach ist ca.30cm lang(ist das schon zu lang?)

sehr leichter langer schwimmer(1,5g)....angeltiefe 1,5-2m...


haken und vorfach hängen manchmal direkt am schwimmer#q


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (25. März 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen verheddern der schnur?*

Dann musst du die Schnur entfetten.


----------



## klappe (25. März 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen verheddern der schnur?*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Dann musst du die Schnur entfetten.




das verheddern der schnur passiert doch beim auswerfen.....

hat also nix damit zu tun oder warum sollte das helfen?;+;+;+


----------



## David Kanal (25. März 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen verheddern der schnur?*



klappe schrieb:


> was kann man gegen das verheddern der schnur beim auswerfen einer leichten posenmontage tun?
> 
> meine montage : gummistopper,pose an nem abstandhalter, perle, schrotblei,wirbel,haken,
> 
> ...



Was meinst du mit Abstandhalter ?Kann grad nichts damit anfangen beim Posen fischen


----------



## Jack2jack (25. März 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen verheddern der schnur?*

Ich stoppe den Waggler immer mit einem kleinen Blei Schrot 20cm+Wagglerlänge über der Hauptbebleiung.
Aber wenn das Vorfach mit drin hängt liegts glaube ich eher noch am restlichen Bebleiungsschema.....
Beschreib mal genauer deine Bebleiung.

Grüße


----------



## klappe (25. März 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen verheddern der schnur?*



Jack2jack schrieb:


> Ich stoppe den Waggler immer mit einem kleinen Blei Schrot 20cm+Wagglerlänge über der Hauptbebleiung.
> Aber wenn das Vorfach mit drin hängt liegts glaube ich eher noch am restlichen Bebleiungsschema.....
> Beschreib mal genauer deine Bebleiung.
> 
> Grüße



bin glaube ich selber drauf gekommen....

mein blei hängt VOR dem wirbel....

schätze mal muss das ganze näher zum haken verschieben,oder?

ist nur ein schrotblei vor dem wirbel....


----------



## Jack2jack (25. März 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen verheddern der schnur?*

Stell deine Pose mal fest auf die tiefe mit Schrotbleien links und rechts neben den Adapter und verteil dann das Restliche Blei nich in einem Schrot sondern in mehreren über deine Schnur bis zum Vorfach. Kleine Bleie verwenden dann geht das besser.

Grüße


----------



## klappe (25. März 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen verheddern der schnur?*

wieviel abstand?

warum keine gummistopper(am adapter für die pose)?


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. März 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen verheddern der schnur?*

Das Hauptübel ist die Bebleiung.

Viele kleine Schrote sind besser als wenige Größere. Das Gewicht der Schrote sollte vom Schwimmer her zum Haken abnehmen. Genauso der Abstand der einzelnen Schrote zueinander. Auch sollten die Schlitze der Schrote alle in die gleiche Richtung zeigen und die Schrote gleichmäßig tief auf der Schnur sitzen. Sorgfalt ist dabei oberstes Gebot. 


Ganz wichtig ist, die Schnur beim Wurf etwas abzustoppen. Dazu kurz vor dem Auftreffen auf der Wasseroberfläche die ablaufende Schnur mit dem Finger sanft !! abbremsen. Dadurch streckt sich Deine Montange noch in der Luft und es vertüddelt nix. 

Mit ein bissschen üben klappt das ganz fix.


----------



## klappe (25. März 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen verheddern der schnur?*

mercy:m


----------



## Tricast (26. März 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen verheddern der schnur?*

Klappe, was machst Du denn bei der Montage mit einem "Gummistopper?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## ShortyNordenham (26. März 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen verheddern der schnur?*

Moin, kommt natürlich auf die verwendete Rute an, aber ich würde in dem Fall keine Durchlaufmontage verwenden bei 1,5-2 Meter Angeltiefe würde ich auf ne "normale" Feststellposenmontage nehmen.

Ich persönlich bebleie in Regelfall nie die Hauptschnur sondern immer das Vorfach, damit streckt sich die Montage auch besser.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. März 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen verheddern der schnur?*



klappe schrieb:


> bin glaube ich selber drauf gekommen....
> 
> mein blei hängt VOR dem wirbel....
> 
> schätze mal muss das ganze näher zum haken verschieben,oder?...



Falsch. 



klappe schrieb:


> ...ist nur ein schrotblei vor dem wirbel....



Der Schwabe würde sagen: "domit iss alles geschwetzt."

@klappe:
Du solltest dich dringend mit dem Thema "richtiges Bebleien von Posenmontagen" befassen. Ein Schrotblei auf der Hauptschnur, um eine Pose auszubleien, sagt mir, dass du vom Bebleien soviel Ahnung hast, wie der Hahn vom Eier legen.
Versuch mal bitte selbst noch mit der Boardsuche, was zu dem Thema zu finden, ich habe hier im Board schonmal nen Roman dazu geschrieben, der zu finden sein sollte.
Da steht so ziemlich alles drin, was es zum Bebleien zu wissen gibt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. März 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen verheddern der schnur?*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Dann musst du die Schnur entfetten.





|muahah:


Aber zum Thema:

Wenn du schon so eine Punktbebleiung direkt über`m Vorfach hast, muss  der Abstand von diesem einen Hauptblei bis zur Pose, Grösser sein als  von diesem Hauptblei bis zum Haken.

Dann verheddert sich auch nix.|supergri

Trotzdem ist der Rat von Sensi. gut.

Beschäftige dich mal ein wenig mit verschiedenen Bebleiungsschemen.

Dann biste dort wo Ralle hinwollte. Eine schöne Kette aus immer kleiner werdenden Schroten zum Haken hin.



|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## da Poser (26. März 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen verheddern der schnur?*



> Auch sollten die Schlitze der Schrote alle in die gleiche Richtung  zeigen


Das habe ich ja noch nie gehört, spielt das wirklich eine Rolle?


Ansonsten beim Wurf kurz bevor die Montage auf das Wasser trifft die Schnur leicht abbremsen, dadurch streckt sich das Vorfach. Ist ein bisschen Übungssache.

Auf das Vorfach selber kommt bei mir nur ein kleines Blei, die anderen in Grösse aufsteigend in Richtung Pose.
Der Abstand des letzten Bleis vor der Pose muss grösser sein als die Pose lang ist. Das gilt natürlich nicht für Schrote direkt am Posenfuß.


----------



## powerpauer (27. März 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen verheddern der schnur?*

Hallo 

Meistens ligen sollche probleme an bebleiung :m

Mann sollte kleinere blei nehmen und alle 3-5 cm die verteilen-ansonten sollte das sistem bei auswerfen manuel bebremst sein 

und zu letzt ein wizige blei 5-10 cm auf der vorfach abstand zu haken,ein mini mikro wirbel hilft auch .

Gruß Powerpauer.


----------



## Borg (27. März 2010)

*AW: was tun gegen verheddern der schnur?*

Mmh, also meine weitestgehend nicht-verheddernde freilaufende (entnehme ich mal der Aussage, weil du den Waggler mit nem Blei stoppst) Wagglermontage wäre folgende, vielleicht magst mal damit versuchen (klappt bei mir einwandfrei bis auf ganz ganz wenige Ausnahmen:

Stopperknoten, Perle, Adapterwirbel für den Waggler, Perle, Stück Silikonschlauch (der wird auf den Knoten des folgenden Miniwirbels geschoben), Miniwirbel, ca. 90 cm Hauptschnur. Auf diese 90 cm kommt ein Feststellblei mit 2/3 der Posentragkraft und 1/3 in Bleischroten, nach unten hin kleiner werdend. Am Ende kommt dann ein weiterer Miniwirbel. Das letzte Bleischrot sollte über dem Knoten des Miniwirbels sitzen. An den Miniwirbel *direkt und ohne Schlaufe *ein etwa 25 - 30 cm langes Vorfach mit dem Haken Deiner Wahl binden.

Sollte Deine Pose noch ein 12er oder 13er Blei vertragen, kannst Du dieses nach Bedarf auf etwa die Hälfte des Vorfachs klemmen, damit der Köder etwas schneller absinkt.

Fertig! Wie gesagt, ich habe damit keine Verhedderungsprobleme, es sei denn, es läuft mal ganz dumm.

Nachtrag: Ja, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!  Angeltiefe 1,5 - 2m und Waggler mit 1,5 Gr. Trägt der der zusätzlich noch 1,5 Gr. und ist schon vorbebleit oder ist der nicht vorgebleit und trägt insgesamt nur 1,5 Gr. oder reden wir über eine stinknormale Pose mit Einhänger? Wie auch immer, bei den Angaben würde ich auch keine Durchlaufmontage, sondern was Feststehendes verwenden. Ja, da gäb es jetzt auch ungefähr 1573 Varianten . Entweder feststehender Waggler oder stinknormale Posenmontage. Was für ne Rute verwendest Du, sagtest Du gleich?
Gruß,
Borg


----------

